
Morons, Imbeciles, and Idiots (2011) [pdf] - masters3d
http://www.campbellmgold.com/archive_esoteric/morons_imbeciles_idiots.pdf
======
sbierwagen
Big chunks of this just seem to be copy and pasted from various wikipedia
articles.

[http://www.campbellmgold.com/](http://www.campbellmgold.com/) appears to be
some kind of quackery archive. From the front page:

    
    
      You may not know it, but you already have the power to change any 
      aspect of your life - Health, Wealth, Success, Longevity, and 
      Transformation, etc.
      
      How? - Just relax, flow with the program your choice, visualise, 
      and let your subconscious mind, the 4th Dimensional You, 
      attract/create all that you want into your life.
      
      "If you visualise it, you can realise it!"
      
      Our Hypnosis, Subliminal, and Empowerment programs are downloaded 
      in MP3 format and can be played on your computer, or copied to a 
      CD, MP3 Player, DVD, or Tape, etc.

